# Quicksilver Squadron pants



## buggravy

Anyone have any info on these, specifically the waterproof rating? I have them, but bought them when I had no idea what I needed to be looking for, and no longer have the tags. I find that they get wet quite easily. The permanent tag on the inside says the breathability is 8,000, and 7,000 for the seams. Would it stand to reason that the waterproof rating is 8k?

I should add that I already tried googling every possible combo of words, and can't even find these pants listed anywhere.


----------



## Guest

Go to the place where you got them? Look for others at the store?


----------

